# Sennheiser HD650 or Grado RS2i???



## legion1capone (Jan 30, 2010)

I am using Sennheiser HD555 headphones right now for watching movies and sometimes listening to music late at night when everyone has gone to bed. I am looking to upgrade and am wondering what you would reccommend between the Sennheiser HD650 and Grado RS2i? I'm looking to spend about $500 on headphones.
I am also looking at buying a Vincent Audio KHV-111MK hybrid vacuum tube headphone amplifier ($500). If you know of headphones that work well with vacuum tube headphone amplifiers please let me know what you reccommend.

Also I use an onkyo TX-SR707 receiver for movies, tv's, and gaming. And an Emotiva USP-1 analog preamp for records.

Happy listening, Cheers!


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

The HD 650, HD 555, and RS2i headphones all sound completely different. So there's no telling what you might or might not like.

I just got the Audeze LCD-2 headphones which is my personal preference. My current headphone setup is now an iMac, Neko Audio D100 Mk2, Donald North Audio Sonett (tube), and now the LCD-2 cans. I'm going to be selling my Sennheiser HD 650 and AKG K 702 headphones soon now that I have the LCD-2.


----------



## lanceloare (Oct 21, 2010)

I appreciate the information you have laid out here.Thanks for forwarding this useful information.


_________________
Download Flv Player


----------



## Senn20 (Jan 5, 2009)

I used to own Sennheiser HD 595s which are the next step up in the HD 5*5 line. After purchasing Sennheiser HD 600s and listening to them side by side for, oh, a couple of hours...I promptly sold the HD 595s. The HD 595s were great headphones, but the HD 600s set the bar for detail, soundstage, tonality etc. for me. Simply put, more neutral and more accurate to these ears. Also, they're unbelievably comfortable. I forget I have them on. I've heard a lot of things said about Grado, but I've never heard anyone say that. 

I've never owned the HD 650s but I've _heard_ that it takes quite a bit of juice to tame the bass, which shouldn't be a problem when you're considering a tube amp. Many people who have owned both prefer the HD 600, but I can't say which you would like better. Also, if you do purchase the HD 650 (or 600) be sure to give them plenty of time to burn in before making any decisions on them.

I used to be an active member on the Head-fi.org forums, and any of you familiar with that particular forum will see the significance in this: The HD 600 was the headphone that cured my upgraditis.


----------



## kurtdaniel (Dec 4, 2010)

They sounded nice, but there was just a lot of middle frequency detail missing - and for a classical listener, that's very important.
check this: piano teacher


----------

